# For the drinkers out there...



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

How long would a 1.75 liter bottle of vodka last you?


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

When I was drinking, it would have lasted one night in my household.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

dont like vodka, but a 1.75 bottle of whiskey would last me two nights of consecutive drinking probably. I drink heavily only once a week, so it would last 2 weeks.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

When i was a drinker it would last a few hours.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah a few hours when I was in my drinking prime. Now that I'm almost a quarter century old (ancient  ) probably a few sessions.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

One nnnniiiigggghhhttttt


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok good I don't feel so bad now... lasts me about a week.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i dont drink 'top shelf' anymore but ive a friend who im very worried about who will drink about 10 pints of strong beer and a litre bottle of vodka everyday and still get up in the morning to work as a plasterer.... i did get him off the vodka once due to him sounding suicidal all the time and i told him he was bringing me down and i wouldnt visit anymore , but hes found yet another excuse to drink vodka again


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

1.75L in one night? Is that even possible? You would have to be VERY VERY VERY drunk for two days.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

he tops up in the morning rev.... his boss will lay him off work and tell him to get his act together


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

> 1.75L in one night? Is that even possible? You would have to be VERY VERY VERY drunk for two days.


Rev, I'm guessing you've never had an alcohol problem...LOL.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

DreamLife said:


> Rev, I'm guessing you've never had an alcohol problem...LOL.


Well, my choice of hard liquor is DARK Rum with Coke. A 1.75L (a "60" as we call it here) would last me 2-4 days if I was drinking heavy.

I cannot see drinking that in one night and I'm a big lad. I thought I had high tolerance until I read this!

Are you sure you have the measurements right? A 1.75L is 60 shots.


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

When I was drinking, I once got a DUI passed out in my car at a stop sign at 7:00 in the morning, if that tells you anything (it was considered an aggravated DUI because my blood alcohol content was so high).


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Two words...... Alcoholic Poisoning.... :?


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Amazingly enough, I've never had alcohol poisoning. Your body builds up a tolerance and dependence if you drink enough over a long enough period of time. For females, it seems to happen much quicker than for males.

But then your body actually starts needing less and less to be noticably drunk or blacked out. At the very end of my drinking, I could have drunk two or three drinks and been completely blacked out. It's scary.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Revelation said:


> Well, my choice of hard liquor is DARK Rum with Coke. A 1.75L (a "60" as we call it here) would last me 2-4 days if I was drinking heavy.
> 
> I cannot see drinking that in one night and I'm a big lad. I thought I had high tolerance until I read this!
> 
> Are you sure you have the measurements right? A 1.75L is 60 shots.


 Ohh i love the dark rum too. But only certain brands some of it is shit.

Ive drank a 60 in a night and ya im from canada too so thats what we call it. I never got 60 shots out of a bottle though cause i often mix it half and half at the end of it. With good jamaican rum ya can down it pretty fast. I don't think thats 60 shots anyway more like 30. 2 ounces to a shot i think or 1.5.

Im not a real big guy but ive drank 40 year old alcoholics under the table and guys that weigh 250lbs. I come from a long line of alcoholics and started drinking regularly when i was about 14 i think. I was a alcoholic by the time i hit 17. I stopped when i was 21 though because i was a wreck and had to quit or die basically.

That was 4 years ago and ive only gotten drunk twice since then. My body hates the stuff now.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I've never been a big drinker and haven't drank since I've been on anti-ds, its a bad mix kids.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm fine drinking two bottles a night and i'm on 0.5mg of Clonazepam, It would seem it effects people differently.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i drink beer most days,if it was disrupting my life id have given up ages ago

i do feel quite lethargic in the mornings but thats nothing new


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

wn.


----------



## AllmindnoBrain (Jun 28, 2007)

Darren said:


> I'm fine drinking two bottles a night and i'm on 0.5mg of Clonazepam, It would seem it effects people differently.


0.5 mg? that sounds like an insignificantly low dosage, i was started on 1 mg and it hasnt really affected me to much, im going to start 2 mg very soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

AllmindnoBrain said:


> 0.5 mg? that sounds like an insignificantly low dosage, i was started on 1 mg and it hasnt really affected me to much, im going to start 2 mg very soon.


Tell that to Tigersuit... I believe he went onto 0.125? (Please correct me if i'm wrong) because he was overwhelmed by a higher dose?... hummm


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

n.


----------



## happyandfirm (Oct 19, 2007)

this topic helped me not to forget that i:

1. lost my drivers licence yesterday :roll: 
2. walked for hours on a cold rainy night to get to my neighbourhood (night trams and busses suck!) :roll: 
3. earned a flu :roll: 
4. overslept morning lectures today :roll: 
5. had to travel across the town to pick up my car i were was forced to park it :roll: 
6. must borrow money to pay the unreasonable fine i earned :roll:

how much did i drink?
1.75 liter bottle of vodka? NO!

2 f*cking pints of beer in 2 hours!

it was worth it 8)


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

750ml of tequila lasted me two days... 

and i puked black this morning, what does that mean? im scared i have cancer or something

i hardly ever puke when i drink


----------



## DreamLife (Sep 16, 2007)

Peacedove, you should probably try to quit drinking. You sound a lot like me when I was drinking. Do you drink every day or just sometimes?


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Um... pretty much every day for the last two months.... but I go back to work Monday and will probably only drink on weekends.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive stopped drinking. But I will go back on it at Christmas. You have to ballance the pros and cons of both sobriety and drinking. Sobriety is good in so far as you achieve so much more and are much less prone to fcuking things up. the cons are the boredom sometimes associated with not drinking in the evenings, this is where you have to keep busy and distracted. Sitting around doing nothing is a recipie for going back on it, or being boared out of your mind not on i.

The pros to drinking is that it is fun, it is relaxing, and diminishes the feeling of responsibility, helping you to live in the present. The cons are if you keep going over your limit and have to face anxiety and depression, lack of motivation and excuses, or worse, be addicted to the point that your work suffers and you start to miss days.


----------

